# Anyone else bummed about Spring Break?



## CJ Midwest (Mar 14, 2011)

I have this week off from classes for Spring Break, and I couldn't be less thrilled about it. 

Friday after class I was excited, but now I'm quickly realizing that this entire week my friends are going to be forcing me to go out/socialize (cause that's what normal people want to do) and now I can't even use the excuse that I have to study or get up early. For me, that's even more stressful than class!

I would almost rather just sleep it away and wake up next Monday so I can get back into my normal, lonely routine. Anybody else feeling these kind of thoughts, even though it seems insane?

(btw, if you're wondering about my age, I'm a returning "non-traditional" student. It happens.)


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, I'm not sure too many people feel this way because I'd say the majority of us don't have friends to hang out with during spring break. If I did have friends, I'd probably be dreading socializing with them. You should still hang out with them though. Just pace yourself. You don't have to hang out with people every day but do it at least twice during the break. Enjoy your time off brotha!


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 4, 2010)

School causes me a ton of stress and anxiety on top of my social anxiety so I can't wait to be done with finals. Break also means going home and getting to see friends (I have met 0 people at college) and family. I can't wait.


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm just sad that my spring break is over already. School causes me more stress and anxiety, because I am forced to interact with people. I hardly left my house during spring break and really only interacted with my family. That was much more comfortable and relaxing.


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

/


----------



## Dre53 (Mar 2, 2011)

Spring break is cool for me. I get to go home where I'm much more comfortable living, and see the few friends I do have more often. There are lots of solitary things I like doing at home which are just impossible at my college.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep... here we are calling it Spring Broke. We (other moms and I) are all broke and can't afford to even take our kids to do fun and kool stuff. Major bummer. But there is a huge sailing ship docked here in town giving free tours... it is only 30 years old but is based on the ones built in the 1800s.

http://www.wjhg.com/news/headlines/117821934.html

We hope to take our kids to see it on Thursday or Friday.

Then of course there is the beach here ... but it's so crowded that it really freaks me out to go... but I will if he wants to...

Anyone know anything about the cute/funny looking alien movie Paul that is coming out Friday? It looks like it will be really hilarious.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I feel similarly not very good about spring break and feel equally bad about the other school holidays. I think it is sad and ironic that at the stage in my life when I have the most time off I don't have the money to enjoy it, and when I start working and will have money to do things, I won't have the time off.


----------



## Zevinja (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going on vacation with my family for spring break. But now that I see this, I started thinking about what I'd do if I wasn't leaving for break....I probably wouldn't have a lot of fun because I just don't have a lot of friends I could hang out with >.<

This sucks, because now that thought is bringing me down.


----------



## Amarande (Dec 15, 2009)

I want school to start back up again honestly, my girlfriend and I broke up when spring break started so i just want it to end. I still have loads of homework to finish too :fall


----------



## Zugzug (Jan 16, 2011)

gee I wish I had friends to hang out with.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Amarande said:


> I want school to start back up again honestly, my girlfriend and I broke up when spring break started so i just want it to end.* I still have loads of homework to finish to*o :fall


Haha.

Monday. "I'll do it for sure on Tuesday."

Tuesday. "I'll do it for sure on Wednesday."

Wednesday...


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Is it sad to say that I'm actually _glad _to be spending my spring break alone? I am done with finals, have the apartment to myself, and plan to spend most of my break volunteering and going to work. I can finally play and sing my music out loud, and, hopefully, not having food readily available will keep from overeating. MLIG/A?


----------



## Amarande (Dec 15, 2009)

Chris16 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Monday. "I'll do it for sure on Tuesday."
> 
> ...


haha exactly :yes


----------

